# Sticky  Phones



## Chipp

*"Sticky" Threads for the "Mobile Phones / Smartphones / Pocket PCs" forum:*


(Official) Windows Phone 8 Club/Thread
The Official Ultimate Android App List [Constantly Updated]
iPhone Club/Thread!
An Explanation of Root, Bootloaders, and Custom ROMs for Android! Read first


----------

